# Tecumseh Throttle Hook Up



## johnwilsonosf (Mar 31, 2010)

Greetings to all those who may be helping with this question. I just picked up a Troy-Bilt Horse tiller, with a Tecumseh 6hp engine on it (maybe 7). These are the numbers I got off of the machine:
Troy-Bilt S/N: 241505
Tecumseh Numbers: HH60 106103F SER 62719 (Note the 106 could have been 105...a bit rusty)
Carburetor Num: 1136F28

I cleaned out the carb, and it stays running, if I hold the choke and throttle plates at the right positions. I think that the throttle cables and various springs are run improperly. I have found the varius Troy-bilt manuals, and Tecumseh Manuals, but none of them show the positions of the springs, cables, and pulling wires that connect the throttle, the governor, and the carb. If anyone has a detailed image of this layout, I would greatly appreciate it. 

Any assistance is greatly appreciated. 

John


----------

